

Show HN: Scraping with a fresh IP every time. I bet you want this. - thnkr
http://thnkr.quora.com/Scraping-with-a-fresh-IP-every-time-I-bet-you-want-this

======
nmcfarl
"Anonymous IP allocation through Heroku Worker Dynos." Is the subtitle of the
actual project hosted on github: <https://github.com/thnkr/cloak>

Basically Heroku assigns a new IP address with every app deployment. Redeploy,
get new IP.

~~~
thnkr
Yes, perfect. :) Next time you are explaining this nmcfarl.

